# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Ohmio self driving shuttles and connected vehicles, Ohmio Automotion Ltd, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Developer - Ohmio Automotion Ltd

ohmio.com/our-vehicles-and-technology

----------


## Airicist

HMI Autonomous Vehicles programme

Published on May 31, 2017




> HMI Technologies are an Intelligent Transport Systems solutions company, they provide expert assistance to help organisations and businesses to deploy and trial Autonomous Vehicles. With trials underway and more in the pipeline, partners can benefit from local support, share findings from a network of vehicle trials involving government agencies, private organisations and universities.

----------


## Airicist

Ohmio self driving shuttles and connected vehicles

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> Ohmio self driving shuttles and connected vehicles are leading the way, making transport safer, greener, and more efficient. Join the Ohmio revolution.

----------


## Airicist

Ohmio self-driving vehicle launch Christchurch, New Zealand

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Celebrating the Ohmio Automotion launch, a New Zealand company announcing plans to manufacture self-driving vehicles, driverless shuttles and freight-pods. 
> Ohmio is a subsidiary of HMI Technologies, a company which develops intelligent transport systems.

----------

